# May I introduce myself?



## Pitt

Merhaba!

I'd like to know if my translation is correct:

May I introduce myself? =
Kendimi tanıtabilir miyim?

Perhaps is possible too:
*Size* kendimi tanıtabilir miyim?

Çok teşekkürler!


----------



## veronica55

Both are ok. As *"size"* means "*to you (plural)*", you would want to say it for emphasizing it. 

May I introduce myself? = Kendimi tanıtabilir miyim?

May I introduce myself *to you*? =* Size* kendimi tanıtabilir miyim?

As i said both are correct, the second one is just a little bit too much defined.


----------



## mrayp

This sounds like a translation, it doesn't sound Turkish. We just don't say "kendimi tanitabilirmiyim". Never heard anyone say this in my life.


----------



## vatrahos

mrayp said:


> This sounds like a translation, it doesn't sound Turkish. We just don't say "kendimi tanitabilirmiyim". Never heard anyone say this in my life.



Well, what would you suggest, then? What_ do_ people say?

What if he used the subjunctive? 

"tanıtayım" = "_let me_ introduce." Thus, he could say
*
kendimi tanıtayım* = let me introduce myself; allow me to introduce myself

Do people say this?


----------



## Volcano

*Kendimi tanıtayım

İzin verirseniz kendimi tanıtayım

Size kendimi tanıtayım

...*


----------



## Pitt

Thanks for your explanations!


----------



## smilingtranslater

This is a late response.In my opinion Pitt requested a verification of a translation. Not what we say in Turkey in a conversation!May I introduce myself should be translated as "Kendimi tanıtabilirmiyim?"İyi geceler...


----------

